# I'm 25 and single and wanting to date and go on social trips but concerned...



## ansc212umd (Jan 4, 2008)

So I'm 25 now. I've had serious relationships in the past but not for a few years. I've dated a few people on and off. The last guy I dated, I usually ended up leaving his place at night so I could go home and pass gas since I was embarrassed to do that there. I get anxious and nervous and then when I finally ty to it gets really loud... especially if I've been holding it back. I want to date people again. I know my symptoms worsened a bit over the years, but how do I deal with this? I feel like I can only be in social situations for a few hours before I start experiencing gas and potentially embarrassing conditions? How do I date people and start up with relationships when I'm like this. Another issue is that I feel like I can't do social group setting trips. I'd feel like I'd need my own space to relieve myself because again, I'll get problems every few hours and the more I'm hung up about it, the worse it's going to be.Any advice or personal experiences to help? Thanks.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

I have similar problems. I`m 26, and had only two releationships cause IBS. I`m atractiv (I have no problem with my look), but this whole chronic IBS destroys me. Pain and Bloating since 7 years. I ve more problem with pain than gas. IBS pain is really horrible because I have it everyday and all the time, and I`m asking myself why not to bring this to an end and jump from a bridge. Pain also makes me very huffish to other people and also very depressed. I lost my friends, girlfriend, family and have no job anymore cause I had to quit school due IBS. Is hard to see other living their lives, after 2 months my ex-girlfriend found another boyfriend, but I didn`t even look for someone new, because I couldn`t. So, to your gas issue. Did you allready try to lower amount of gas? (Probiotics, Diet changes etc). There are a lot info on the board to reduce gas.


----------

